# Usa: Suspect Robs Santa Rosa Marijuana Cooperative



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

SUSPECT ROBS SANTA ROSA MARIJUANA COOPERATIVE

04/16/05 4:10 PDT 
SANTA ROSA (BCN) 

A man with a firearm forced his way into a Santa Rosa medical marijuana cooperative Friday, fleeing the scene with a duffel bag containing marijuana, the Santa Rosa Police Department reported. 

The suspect robbed the North Bay Collective at 2050 W. Steele Lane at 4:19 p.m. 

According to collective employees, the man forced his way into the collective, brandished a firearm, grabbed a duffel bag containing marijuana and then fled on foot. 

A witness reported seeing a man fitting the description of the suspect get into an older white two-door vehicle, similar to a Ford Thunderbird. According to the witness, two other men were in the car. 

Responding officers, as well as a Sonoma County Sheriff's office helicopter, searched the area for the suspect without success. 

The suspect is described as a black man, in his mid-20s, standing 6 feet tall, with braided hair. 

Anyone with information about the robbery is asked to contact Homicide, Robbery and Felony Assault Investigations at (707) 543-3590


----------

